# How do you wear your Hair?



## Keesha

Tell us about your hair? 

Do you colour it?
Is it long or short?
Easy to care for?


----------



## Keesha

Ok! The first post asked too many questions. 
This one is much easier. 
There’s just ‘one’ question.


----------



## CeeCee

I'll answer all the questions...

my hair is long and very easy to care for because I always wear it up..in a pony when at home or clipped when out.  Might as well have short hair because nobody sees it long.

Its blonde but I get roots and highlights done but not often...usually when I visit my daughter and go where she gets her hair done...I like her and she never messes up my color.

It's not as long as yours but about shoulder length...outer shoulder.


----------



## CeeCee

I know I'll regret posting these but ...

  

Ist pic unedited and about 2 yrs ago, second pic a few months ago, third pic edited and also 2 yrs ago because it's still my old iPhone 6 in the pic.


----------



## Shalimar

I colour my hair auburn, it’s original colour, don’t like my white streaks.  It is very long and wavy, three quarters of the way down my derrière. Usually I wear it in a braid, but sometimes leave it loose, held back by hair ornaments. For special occasions I wear it up.


----------



## twinkles

i wear my hair short----easy to care for


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I had long hair most of my life; but after we moved from Idaho to Alabama, the humidity and heat were so awful here that I had it cut short, really short.  I had to keep it pinned up for the whole summer, and I decided that i might as well just cut it short. 
I was in a bad car accident around 50 years ago, and that started my hair turning white where I hit the windshield, so for most of my adult life I colored my hair.  By the time I was 60, it was about completely white, and I just added blonde color to the grey. 
Now, it is growing out again, and I do not color it anymore.  It is shoulder length, but not as long as CC’s is. 
This was taken in March at my grandson’s wedding.


----------



## CeeCee

Happyflowerlady said:


> I had long hair most of my life; but after we moved from Idaho to Alabama, the humidity and heat were so awful here that I had it cut short, really short.  I had to keep it pinned up for the whole summer, and I decided that i might as well just cut it short.
> I was in a bad car accident around 50 years ago, and that started my hair turning white where I hit the windshield, so for most of my adult life I colored my hair.  By the time I was 60, it was about completely white, and I just added blonde color to the grey.
> Now, it is growing out again, and I do not color it anymore.  It is shoulder length, but not as long as CC’s is.
> This was taken in March at my grandson’s wedding.




Nice pic, HFL!  I wish I was completely white then I wouldn't bother with coloring but I'm grey up front.


----------



## IKE

This thread is for guys too.......right ? layful:

1. I don't color it.....dark brown with gray sides.

2. I keep mine shortish like the picture of What's-His-Face below......my hair is real wavy and if I let it get too long I tend to look like a Cocker Spaniel.

3. Very easy to care for.


----------



## Shalimar

Ike! Lulz.


----------



## Wren

Mine is short and layered, coloured dark auburn, the style shown in my avatar, photo taken last year


----------



## Jackie22

silver gray and shoulder length


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> I'll answer all the questions...
> 
> my hair is long and very easy to care for because I always wear it up..in a pony when at home or clipped when out.  Might as well have short hair because nobody sees it long.
> 
> Its blonde but I get roots and highlights done but not often...usually when I visit my daughter and go where she gets her hair done...I like her and she never messes up my color.
> 
> It's not as long as yours but about shoulder length...outer shoulder.


Oh CeeCee. You sure are real pretty. Your hair is gorgeous. 
I agree that long hair is easy to care for. 

I think blonde looks the nicest while transitioning to silver since gold and silver go so well together. It’s so important to get a hair stylist that listens and you like 

I used to colour mine organically with henna and once I decided to grow out my colour I tweaked my colour by adding hibiscus so it was cherry cola red. I often wear it up or back with handmade hair accessories. 
Heres some before going grey and after going grey. 

Since henna was such a long process and I had to do root touch ups every 10 days I decided to pack it in. Besides which once I saw my gorgeous silvers I fell in love with my natural colour. Not because silvers now in but because it’s an ‘earned’ Silver. 
I also love using those washable spray colours. They are super fun.


----------



## Keesha

Shalimar said:


> I colour my hair auburn, it’s original colour, don’t like my white streaks.  It is very long and wavy, three quarters of the way down my derrière. Usually I wear it in a braid, but sometimes leave it loose, held back by hair ornaments. For special occasions I wear it up.



We have talked hair talk before. Yours sounds lovely Shalimar. Our length is probably close but since I’m taller and have curly hair it’s only hip length on my body. I like braids also but usually wear double braids. I’ll ask my husband to take a picture sometime. You’ve seen this before but here’s a pic taken about 6 months ago. View attachment 52470
View attachment 52471


twinkles said:


> i wear my hair short----easy to care for


It sounds easy breezy and sweet. 



Happyflowerlady said:


> I had long hair most of my life; but after we moved from Idaho to Alabama, the humidity and heat were so awful here that I had it cut short, really short.  I had to keep it pinned up for the whole summer, and I decided that i might as well just cut it short.
> I was in a bad car accident around 50 years ago, and that started my hair turning white where I hit the windshield, so for most of my adult life I colored my hair.  By the time I was 60, it was about completely white, and I just added blonde color to the grey.
> Now, it is growing out again, and I do not color it anymore.  It is shoulder length, but not as long as CC’s is.
> This was taken in March at my grandson’s wedding.


Oh Happyflowerlady. Your silver curly hair is beautiful. Thank you for adding a picture. It really suites you. It’s nice that you got to see your grandsons wedding.


----------



## CeeCee

Thanks Kesha.  My hair is fine though.  I have a lot but it's very fine strands.  Grows like crazy.

I couldn't do a braid. It would be very thin.

Its also very straight.


----------



## Keesha

IKE said:


> This thread is for guys too.......right ? layful:
> 
> 1. I don't color it.....dark brown with gray sides.
> 
> 2. I keep mine shortish like the picture of What's-His-Face below......my hair is real wavy and if I let it get too long I tend to look like a Cocker Spaniel.
> 
> 3. Very easy to care for.
> 
> View attachment 52460
> 
> View attachment 52461


You dog you. :laugh: I’ve got cocker spaniel curls tooView attachment 52472



Wren said:


> Mine is short and layered, coloured dark auburn, the style shown in my avatar, photo taken last year


Oh your colour is so shiny and bright. Gorgeous hair Wren. 



Jackie22 said:


> silver gray and shoulder length


I bet your hair is beautiful Jackie. Do you ever play with any of those washable colours.?
They are so fun.


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> Thanks Kesha.  My hair is fine though.  I have a lot but it's very fine strands.  Grows like crazy.
> 
> I couldn't do a braid. It would be very thin.
> 
> Its also very straight.


But if you braid it while it’s wet and then let it out once it’s dry, don’t you end up with nice braid waves?


----------



## CeeCee

Keesha said:


> But if you braid it while it’s wet and then let it out once it’s dry, don’t you end up with nice braid waves?




Yes, but that's too much trouble.


----------



## Shalimar

Keesha said:


> We have talked hair talk before. Yours sounds lovely Shalimar. Our length is probably close but since I’m taller and have curly hair it’s only hip length on my body. I like braids also but usually wear double braids. I’ll ask my husband to take a picture sometime. You’ve seen this before but here’s a pic taken about 6 months ago. View attachment 52470
> View attachment 52471
> It sounds easy breezy and sweet.
> 
> 
> Oh Happyflowerlady. Your silver curly hair is beautiful. Thank you for adding a picture. It really suites you. It’s nice that you got to see your grandsons wedding.


Keesha, the pics didn’t work.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Wife's hair is blonde and about shoulder length. She really, really wishes she could grow it as long as it was when we met in 2000, but. She does color it. It looks great under a baseball cap or straw or felt cowboy hat, or with nothing on her head.

Mine is medium brown and I comb it straight back, with a small part in the front and a little flare on each side in the front. Longer in the winter and shorter in the summer. Have it tapered in the back. No baldness on my head at all. I use Just For Men on my temples and mustache. 

Shucks, most folks don't even think we are 70/her and two weeks away from 69 for me. Yea, have to "toot my horn here"...….we are both good-looking! LOL :bigwink:


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> Yes, but that's too much trouble.


Oh ok



Shalimar said:


> Keesha, the pics didn’t work.


That’s strange. They were there when I first posted them. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Keesha

Shalimar said:


> Keesha, the pics didn’t work.



Can you see them now Shalimar?


----------



## CeeCee

I didnt have much hair as a baby....my style hasn't changed that much, lol...except I'm thinner, I was a chunky monkey.


----------



## Keesha

Here’s me as a small child in England with my brothers.


----------



## CeeCee

Keesha said:


> Here’s me as a small child in England with my brothers. View attachment 52479



you had thick hair then also...cute!!


----------



## hollydolly

Mine is straightish, longish ( not as long as  it once was when it was down to the back of my knees) ...blonde-ish, and very fine. I wear it up in the heat during the day otherwise it goes limp as a wet rag, but always down if I go out in the evening ... I'd cut it short but I simply don't suit short hair...


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 52478
> 
> I didnt have much hair as a baby....my style hasn't changed that much, lol...except I'm thinner, I was a chunky monkey.



You’re pretty darn cute now and then. 
I had blonde hair when I was younger and it gradually changed to dark blonde then eventually light brown as I got older.  It is insanely thick yes. Like a fly catcher at times. :laugh:


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha My goodness you have LOADS of Hair...how lucky you are. Do you ever get headaches tho'?


----------



## CeeCee

Keesha said:


> You’re pretty darn cute now and then.
> I had blonde hair when I was younger and it gradually changed to dark blonde then eventually light brown as I got older.  It is insanely thick yes. Like a fly catcher at times. :laugh:



Mine was more of a strawberry blonde as I grew older, then it became an ugly dishwater blonde and that's probably when I started coloring it.


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> Mine is straightish, longish ( not as long as  it once was when it was down to the back of my knees) ...blonde-ish, and very fine. I wear it up in the heat during the day otherwise it goes limp as a wet rag, but always down if I go out in the evening ... I'd cut it short but I simply don't suit short hair...
> 
> View attachment 52480




Your hair is very similar to mine but except for that one picture, I can't stand it down.  When I sleep I have to put it in a very high ponytail... can't  have one strand on my face either or I toss and turn....yes, I'm weird.


----------



## Keesha

OMG hollydolly. 
Look at you. You’re as cute as a button. Oh you had hair down to your knees? I’m so jealous. I could have grown my hair that long and wish I would have while I could. I might still try and do it but if it gets straggly then I’ll cut it.

Your hair is gorgeous. No YOU are gorgeous hollydolly and thanks for posting a picture.

In fact thank you ALL for sharing such an intimate part of yourselves. It’s truly been a pleasure. :heart:


----------



## tortiecat

Silver white(natural), short and curly(permed).  Was a brunette, later put in blond streaks,
once retired just let it go natural and gradually white.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> Keesha My goodness you have LOADS of Hair...how lucky you are. Do you ever get headaches tho'?


Thank you hollydolly. No I rarely if ever get headaches. I’ve had long hair most of my life. 


CeeCee said:


> Mine was more of a strawberry blonde as I grew older, then it became an ugly dishwater blonde and that's probably when I started coloring it.


Dishwater blonde. That’s the kind of blonde I was in school except I did get some awesome golden highlights over summer which I liked. I really enjoyed being a redhead though AND really suited it. 
Like I love Lucy! 



CeeCee said:


> Your hair is very similar to mine but except for that one picture, I can't stand it down.  When I sleep I have to put it in a very high ponytail... can't  have one strand on my face either or I toss and turn....yes, I'm weird.


Im the opposite. I don’t like wearing it down during the day cause I’m far too active. It gets caught up in everything plus I sometimes work on power tools so it can be dangerous but at night I like to brush it out before bedtime. I’ve got one of those Mason Pearson brushes. They are like the Cadillac of hair brushes and I love mine.

Speaking of active I must get out and get some work done.


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> OMG hollydolly.
> Look at you. You’re as cute as a button. Oh you had hair down to your knees? I’m so jealous. I could have grown my hair that long and wish I would have while I could. I might still try and do it but if it gets straggly then I’ll cut it.
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous. No YOU are gorgeous hollydolly and thanks for posting a picture.
> 
> In fact thank you ALL for sharing such an intimate part of yourselves. It’s truly been a pleasure. :heart:



awww bless you, thank you sweet keesha...


----------



## hollydolly

Cee-Cee...I always put mine up before going to sleep ..I can't stand it itching my back at night. I don't think it's good for it to be up during the night because it splits it..but I can't bear it down


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> Cee-Cee...I always put mine up before going to sleep ..I can't stand it itching my back at night. I don't think it's good for it to be up during the night because it splits it..but I can't bear it down




I agree and I try to get the bands that aren't as bad but I can always see lots of hair on the bands..
thankfully what I lose grows back...not bald yet.


----------



## hollydolly

Yes me too, I always get covered thick bands...


----------



## Shalimar

Keesha said:


> Can you see them now Shalimar?


Yes, thanks.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> awww bless you, thank you sweet keesha...



My pleasure.
You’re pretty sweet yourself.
Awwwww! layful::love_heart:


----------



## jujube

I keep my hair short; I look better with short hair.  My hair is more grey than black, but evenly distributed except that the hair down near the nape of my back where it is pure black.  Not a grey hair in that area.   My hair is extremely easy to take care of as it takes about 30 seconds to dry with the hair dryer and then I'm ready to go.  I can also let it air dry, but it's wavy/curly then.


----------



## gennie

Clean and brushed


----------



## moviequeen1

I have natural curly hair,started going gray in my mid 30's.,now its salt/pepper. I like it short
I've never dyed my hair,what's the point. The only time it was long I had a pony tail when I was in college in the 70's
I let my hair grow during winter,usually get it cut in March Sue


----------



## Lon

I just got my hair cut and was talking to the beautician about the difference between men an women and their hair. No matter how old, women spend the time and money to have their hair look good. Men on the other hand seem to care less.
I keep my hair cut short and well trimmed.


----------



## Olivia

Lon said:


> I just got my hair cut and was talking to the beautician about the difference between men an women and their hair. No matter how old, women spend the time and money to have their hair look good. Men on the other hand seem to care less.
> I keep my hair cut short and well trimmed.



Really? Would you like your girlfriend's hair be cut short and well trimmed?


----------



## Keesha

moviequeen1 said:


> I have natural curly hair,started going gray in my mid 30's.,now its salt/pepper. I like it short
> I've never dyed my hair,what's the point. The only time it was long I had a pony tail when I was in college in the 70's
> I let my hair grow during winter,usually get it cut in March Sue



Hey moviequeen,
I noticed you have naturally curly hair also. 
May I ask how you care for it?
It actually took me most of my life to discover that curly hair needs caring for differently than other types of hair. 
I now often use products exclusively made for curly hair like ‘Be Curly’ by Aveeda. It helps keep the curls smooth & shiny.
Use a wide tooth comb to comb through curls. At night I brush my hair out but the next morning I dampen my hair slightly with wet hands and reapply a dollop of conditioner to recurl it. It takes the frizz out of curly hair.


----------



## Pappy

How do I wear my hair? Very carefully.
When you only have enough hair for a combover, that’s the way I wear it.


----------



## Keesha

Pappy said:


> How do I wear my hair? Very carefully.
> When you only have enough hair for a combover, that’s the way I wear it.



So I guess we won’t be seeing any man buns huh? layful:nthego:nthego:


----------



## moviequeen1

Keesha said:


> Hey moviequeen,
> I noticed you have naturally curly hair also.
> May I ask how you care for it?
> It actually took me most of my life to discover that curly hair needs caring for differently than other types of hair.
> I now often use products exclusively made for curly hair like ‘Be Curly’ by Aveeda. It helps keep the curls smooth & shiny.
> Use a wide tooth comb to comb through curls. At night I brush my hair out but the next morning I dampen my hair slightly with wet hands and reapply a dollop of conditioner to recurl it. It takes the frizz out of curly hair.



HI Keesha,I don't use any products on my hair.After I've washed it especially when its short,I spend 2-3 minutes blow drying and combing it out,that's it. Sue


----------



## Shalimar

Keesha said:


> So I guess we won’t be seeing any man buns huh? layful:nthego:nthego:


Sigh, love man buns.


----------



## Keesha

moviequeen1 said:


> HI Keesha,I don't use any products on my hair.After I've washed it especially when its short,I spend 2-3 minutes blow drying and combing it out,that's it. Sue


Oh right. Short hair would be a bit different and perhaps the act of blow during it tames the curls some. When I used to blow dry my hair many if my curls relaxed but I tend to like the tiny ringlets. Thanks moviequeen.


Shalimar said:


> Sigh, love man buns.


Ayeeee ! :yes: on the right man.


----------



## Keesha

Does anyone remember that stuff called ‘Tame?’ It was a conditioner/detangler in a white bottle from way back in the ‘70’s.
It Just came to mind now. All the older hair products.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> Does anyone remember that stuff called ‘Tame?’ It was a conditioner/detangler in a white bottle from way back in the ‘70’s.
> It Just came to mind now. All the older hair products.



I still use it






wat


----------



## IKE

Shalimar said:


> Sigh, love man buns.



Shali you can only pick one.....which will it be ?


----------



## Keesha

mg:  :jammin:


----------



## Shalimar

IKE said:


> Shali you can only pick one.....which will it be ?
> 
> View attachment 52504
> 
> View attachment 52505


The guy in the shorts, he can always grow his hair.


----------



## Keesha

Shalimar said:


> The guy in the shorts, he can always grow his hair.


Or not. Who would really care? :shrug:


----------



## Ferocious

[h=2]How do you wear your Hair?[/h]
On my head is my favourite place, though there is less of it than there once was......:grin:


----------



## Pappy

This is me on one of my better hair days.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ferocious said:


> *How do you wear your Hair?*
> 
> 
> On my head is my favourite place, though there is less of it than there once was......:grin:



Did you use Head and Shoulders and now you use Mop and Glow???


----------



## Ferocious

Ken N Tx said:


> Did you use Head and Shoulders and now you use Mop and Glow???




Ha ha ha.................aye, where once I used to use a comb, I now use tweezers.......:bigwink:


----------



## Warrigal

Short, straight and white. No fuss, low maintenance.


----------



## Ken N Tx

My wife, she will not get it cut short!!.
.

.
1963
.


----------



## fmdog44

Glue


----------



## hollydolly

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife, she will not get it cut short!!.
> .
> View attachment 54277
> .
> 1963
> .
> View attachment 54279



, I hope she doesn't cut it, she has beautiful thick hair...


----------



## Shalimar

Usually in a long side braid. Sometimes, if dressing up, I wear it in a bun on top of my head, or in waves down my back.


----------



## Keesha

Oh look at the lovely photos. 
Nice picture Warrigal. 
That looks like clean, shiny, easy maintenance hair to care for

Mrs. Ken N Tn  is gorgeous. What a beauty. 


I wear my hair in a bun also but not often a topknot. 
My favourite are the kind directly at the back of the head 
and my ‘go to’ down style is a double braid at the back of my head . 
I’ve been meaning to get my husband to take a picture of it


----------



## Colleen

Man-buns, tweezers, mop and shine.....this was too much fun to read through!!!layful: Gave me a chuckle....haha


----------



## Marie5656

*My first thought was a sarcastic "on my head" but decided to be nice.  Over the years my hair has gotten very fine and thin. It was suggested I go chemical free on my hair...no more perms, and no coloring.  So, I keep it cut short, and am natural grey.*


----------



## Colleen

I wore my hair short like my avatar for many years. I also had it colored until about 6 years ago, when I developed a terrible allergy from the dye. I let my natural color come in and it was hard to look at myself differently. I have salt-and-pepper hair with a few pretty grey streaks in my almost black hair. My eye color has also changed in the last 20 years (I'm 71) from a warm brown to a lighter brown bordering on hazel. My eye doctor said it's normal as we age for our eye color to change.

Over the last year I've let my hair grow out to shoulder length and I was wearing it in a pageboy....remember those?? Since I quit coloring my hair it's much healthier and thicker. Last week I decided I was sick of the long hair (maybe because it was 112* here last week!) so I chopped it off. It's now chin length with some layers. I have natural waves so I just let it dry. I don't like to fuss with my hair and I don't like a lot of products in it.


----------



## Keesha

I did not realize our eyes change colour as we age. That’s very interesting. 

It was difficult growing in my greys but I’m glad I did. On hot days it gets put up. 
Most people that stop dying their hair find it grows in thicker. Hair dye is hard on hair.

I do remember the pageboy cut and really liked it.


----------



## Ferocious

When you have so few hairs on your head that you have given them individual names and have conversations with them, what does it matter about hair styles.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Keesha

My husband says it’s his forehead that’s growing , not his hair receding :laugh:


----------



## Keesha

More of my natural colour is growing in making it more of the ombré I wanted. 
This is how my hair looks drying naturally.


----------



## AprilT

Selfie taken last year, 2017.


----------



## Keesha

AprilT said:


> Selfie taken last year, 2017.
> View attachment 54986



Gosh April, you are  very attractive. 
You do NOT look like you belong here @ this senior forum. 
I think we need to start asking for ID at the door. :laugh:
Beautiful!


----------



## AprilT

Keesha said:


> Gosh April, you are  very attractive.
> You do NOT look like you belong here @ this senior forum.
> I think we need to start asking for ID at the door. :laugh:
> Beautiful!




Very sweet, very funny.  Believe me when you see me walking around with my cane, there's no mistaking me for not being a senior, turned 60 this year and up close and personal look every bit of it.  Of course I had to post one of my better pics, I ain't that crazy, but if you insist there's always.


----------



## Keesha

:lofl April


----------



## Lara

April, that was funny!


----------



## Lara

My hair is nothing to write home about so 
I'm just watching and enjoying all the fun


----------



## AprilT

To be clear that's is me in the costume pic too I'm in ecstasy from eating a tiny Snickers.  I'm offended no one thinks I'm beautiful in dead widow look,


----------



## Kadee

I have said in the past I think April is a beautiful looking woman 
Hey April are you the member who used to make those beautiful huge paper flowers ? :rose:
Id love to see a few more pictures of the ones you made



:apologetic::apologetic:
Sorry got a little off topic naughty me


----------



## AprilT

Kadee46 said:


> I have said in the past I think April is a beautiful looking woman
> Hey April are you the member who used to make those beautiful huge paper flowers ? :rose:
> Id love to see a few more pictures of the ones you made
> 
> 
> 
> :apologetic::apologetic:
> Sorry got a little off topic naughty me


Hi I'm on myin bed on my phone, I'll try to post yt a couple of paper flower pics tomorrow in a different thread.


----------



## Keesha

​


Lara said:


> My hair is nothing to write home about so
> I'm just watching and enjoying all the fun


Your hair is beautiful Lara. Isn’t it a combination of silver and gold?
Thats the nicest transition in my opinion. Is it true that blondes have more fun?
And why is my font so small? I must fix that.


----------



## Keesha

AprilT said:


> Hi I'm on myin bed on my phone, I'll try to post yt a couple of paper flower pics tomorrow in a different thread.


You make paper flowers? Oh how lovely.

Paper roses, Paper roses 
Oh how beautiful they seem to be 

But they’re only imitation 
Like my imitation life ve for you!

+++++++++

When I was younger I got a gift from my dads employer and it was a paper flower kit and it became my favourite thing to do for a while. I made paper chrysanthemums and  paper roses. It was so much fun. You just had to make sure they didn’t get wet or that the cats didn’t sit on them as pillows :laugh:


I’d love to see some of your paper flowers April.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RuthChatter

I thought this subject would come up! All my (young) life I had dark hair. As it started to gray, I would do touch-up dark, then went completely blond just to try something different. After that, I had to have chemo, and it all fell out. When it grew back, I was shocked to see how light gray it was. So I left it, and decided to just enjoy my natural look. But once more, for a HS reunion, I colored it dark, and now I'm regretting that. I'm letting it grow out natural again (see profile pic) and some of the lighter brown is still showing on the bottom. With aging, I've lost a lot of volume, so I figure my coloring days are done. However, I am letting it grow long because it is so much easier to care for, day to day (as CeeCee said)!


----------



## Colleen

RuthChatter said:


> I thought this subject would come up! All my (young) life I had dark hair. As it started to gray, I would do touch-up dark, then went completely blond just to try something different. After that, I had to have chemo, and it all fell out. When it grew back, I was shocked to see how light gray it was. So I left it, and decided to just enjoy my natural look. But once more, for a HS reunion, I colored it dark, and now I'm regretting that. I'm letting it grow out natural again (see profile pic) and some of the lighter brown is still showing on the bottom. With aging, I've lost a lot of volume, so I figure my coloring days are done. However, I am letting it grow long because it is so much easier to care for, day to day (as CeeCee said)!



I think you look lovely and, you know, ombre is in fashion right now 

I stopped coloring my hair about 6 years ago because I started having such an allergic reaction to the dye. It just wasn't worth it and I was coloring every 2 weeks just to keep up with the roots. 

I had a hard time seeing myself with salt-and-pepper hair instead of reddish brown..haha. It's a whole new makeup and clothes mindset. 

I actually found that my hair has thickened up since I quit coloring. I was getting very thin hair in the front where my bangs were but it's come back in so you might find yours will start coming back. I also had forgotten how wavy my natural hair is. I've grown mine out, too because I was sick of short hair (had it for many years) and I love that I have such interesting grey streaks on top of my dark hair underneath. I think Mother Nature knows what's better for us than we do...haha.

Stay well.


----------



## RuthChatter

I'm so glad to hear your hair replenished itself. Mine was really thinning as well. I think I've noticed a bit of regrowth. I'm hopeful. It also actually seems to be getting darker gray at the root, weird. I agree, my 6th grade teacher said that everyone has the perfect combination of hair, eye, and skin color for each individual. I'm a Winter. I look best in white, gray, black or glue. You look like you are an Auburn. You probably look good in fall colors! Take care.


----------



## RuthChatter

LOL! Blue, not glue!


----------



## Colleen

RuthChatter said:


> I'm so glad to hear your hair replenished itself. Mine was really thinning as well. I think I've noticed a bit of regrowth. I'm hopeful. It also actually seems to be getting darker gray at the root, weird. I agree, my 6th grade teacher said that everyone has the perfect combination of hair, eye, and skin color for each individual. I'm a Winter. I look best in white, gray, black or glue. You look like you are an Auburn. You probably look good in fall colors! Take care.



Autumn colors were my best colors when I had my hair dyed, but now I just look ill with those colors. I now look better in gray or black or blue...no white (too washed out). 

My regrowth came in slowly but it did come back. Just be patient


----------



## dkay

I wore my hair very short for decades because it was easier to take care of. I've been letting it grown out and it's almost to my shoulders. I use a hairband to keep it pulled back until I decide what I want to do with it. It's gray and I don't color it. My granddaughter is taking cosmetology in high school and she should have her state license about the same time she graduates in May. She wants to fix me some kind of fancy wrap around braid so I'm going to be her guinea pig. I just need a couple more inches of hair. It takes longer to grow now than it used to.


----------



## Ronni

When I was married it was long because my ex insisted.  After we divorced I cut it all off!!!  

I spent years coloring my hair because I hated the salt and pepper look. I hoped that I would get a kind of Cruella De Ville stripe off to the side like my mother did, but after I went back to my hairdresser and told her I wanted to grow all the gray out I realized it was never going to happen, it was still just a dark brown peppered with more gray strands.  

Finally I asked her to help the gray along   Since then I've been getting it highlighted 3 - 4 times a year along with my cut every 6 weeks.  This is especially helpful since I also like to add random neon colors to it just for fun.  This was taken three weeks ago when I was on vacation... you can sort of see a bit of of the turquoise.  Excuse the windblown look, we'd just taken a break from riding the Harley around the town we were visiting, so my helmet hair turned into beach hair after we strolled the shore.


----------



## Lara

Wow, what a fun day and a great photo of you two. 

So happy and free. I love this and love that turquoise in your hair!


----------



## Keesha

Hi Ruth Chatter. Your hair is very lovely naturally silver. It’s like tinsel at Christmas.
Ive met a few people who have mentioned that their hair colour and texture changed after chemo. 
Im glad you like the change. It’s certainly deserving.  
Ive got an ombré look and quite like it but the first 8 months were horrible.


----------



## RuthChatter

Thanks Keesha! It is hard to grow it out. At first it looks ridiculous, so I wore a pony tail most of the time. I'm still tempted to go blond over the white. LOL


----------



## Shalimar

Why not add some blonde streaks?


----------



## Keesha

RuthChatter said:


> Thanks Keesha! It is hard to grow it out. At first it looks ridiculous, so I wore a pony tail most of the time. I'm still tempted to go blond over the white. LOL



You could put blonde streaks in it like Shalimar said. Then you’d have silver & gold hair. It would look gorgeous but so does straight silver. 
The cool thing about having silver hair is that you can add those temporary colours that wash out instantly with the first shampoo. They are so much fun. Rose gold is the subtlest if you’re brave enough. Just sayin.’
You definitely suite being bikers! :yes:


----------



## Keesha

Love your new avatar Lara. You sure look cute !


----------



## CindyLouWho

RuthChatter said:


> Thanks Keesha! It is hard to grow it out. At first it looks ridiculous, so I wore a pony tail most of the time. I'm still tempted to go blond over the white. LOL




Yes, Ruth, I think your hair is very becoming, very pretty on you, but if you're contemplating blonde, why not try it, you can always change it back again.

Mine has been blonde for years, wear it shiny, straight and it's quite long, waist-length now.


----------



## Keesha

CindyLouWho said:


> Yes, Ruth, I think your hair is very becoming, very pretty on you, but if you're contemplating blonde, why not try it, you can always change it back again.
> 
> Mine has been blonde for years, wear it shiny, straight and it's quite long, waist-length now.



Its sounds lovely CindyLouWho. Could we see a behind picture? I love long hair.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Keesha said:


> Its sounds lovely CindyLouWho. Could we see a behind picture? I love long hair.



Sure, Keesha, I'll take one soon and post it.


----------



## Keesha

CindyLouWho said:


> Sure, Keesha, I'll take one soon and post it.


Really??   Oh thank you so much. Yayyy!


----------



## fitnesswithcindy

I wear my hair long but most days it is pulled back for when I am teaching!


----------



## Keesha

Your hair looks lovely Cindy. When you say long, how long are we talking here? 
Just curious. Some people consider shoulder length long.


----------



## fitnesswithcindy

Keesha said:


> Your hair looks lovely Cindy. When you say long, how long are we talking here?
> Just curious. Some people consider shoulder length long.



Yes, it's about shoulder length which I consider long! I have thought about going shorter, a lot shorter. Would probably make life much easier but I have not committed yet!


----------



## Keesha

Well thank you for answering. I like it long just the way you have it. 
It looks lovely. Even the colour looks nice on you.


----------



## Keesha

CindyLouWho said:


> Sure, Keesha, I'll take one soon and post it.


 Did you change your mind or forget?


----------



## Trade

Then: 

Now:


----------



## applecruncher

Hi, Trade!  :missyou:


----------



## CindyLouWho

Keesha said:


> Did you change your mind or forget?[/QU
> Hi, Keesha, doing different project with my job, and looking for another job...so been pretty busy, but didn't really forget.
> The coloring on these is not coming out right... I'll mess with it later.
> .View attachment 56573


----------



## Olivia

Really pretty hair and picture, Cindy.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Olivia said:


> Really pretty hair and picture, Cindy.



Hi Olivia, thanks. The hair is me, but not the avatar. I wear it in braids sometimes, too.
Glad you're doing ok, after the hurricane. It's been a crazy couple of weeks jobwise, ugh, so I wasn't on here.


----------



## Keesha

Thanks for sharing trade. You look good in the before and after. 

Gorgeous hair colour Cindy. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trade

applecruncher said:


> Hi, Trade!  :missyou:



Hi yourself!


----------



## Trade

Keesha said:


> Thanks for sharing trade. You look good in the before and after.



Thanks Keesha!


----------



## hearlady

I got so tired of coloring my hair and having to retouch! I finally went to a medium ash blonde. I still color but way less often.
The gray comes in but blends so I don't retouch in between.
I've kept my hair chin length for several years but have decided to grow it long at least one more time.

Hi from me too trade!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Well. Last night grandson's GF and I went wild and crazy and dyed my hair....blue. Yup. Blue. Very blue. It was salt and pepper, but mostly salt, and it was supposed to be a sort of pale purple-y pink but turned out blue instead. We think that because there was so much white that there was no pigment left so blue is the result.

Understand that I'm an introvert and pretty conservative in the way I look...no makeup, understated clothes.

Today I'm going to get a haircut, then have a lightning bolt shaved into the back just behind my ear. 

Grandson said "Yesssssss! Go, Gramma!" DD said "OMG! Too cute!"

But I'm not gonna get a nose ring.

If I can figure out how to post a picture, I will. Later.


----------



## Keesha

hearlady said:


> I got so tired of coloring my hair and having to retouch! I finally went to a medium ash blonde. I still color but way less often.
> The gray comes in but blends so I don't retouch in between.
> I've kept my hair chin length for several years but have decided to grow it long at least one more time.
> 
> Hi from me too trade!



To be brutally honest I envy you blondes because I think you can transition far easier than any other colour hair but we do share disliking doing root touch ups. For me it’s been 3 years August 7th and I couldn’t be happier that I did it then  instead of later. I literally hated that loud silver skunk streak I’d have and while the colour does age me to a certain degree, I think it suited me more than vibrant coloured hair. 

Your hair sounds lovely and easy to care for hearlady


----------



## Keesha

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Well. Last night grandson's GF and I went wild and crazy and dyed my hair....blue. Yup. Blue. Very blue. It was salt and pepper, but mostly salt, and it was supposed to be a sort of pale purple-y pink but turned out blue instead. We think that because there was so much white that there was no pigment left so blue is the result.
> 
> Understand that I'm an introvert and pretty conservative in the way I look...no makeup, understated clothes.
> 
> Today I'm going to get a haircut, then have a lightning bolt shaved into the back just behind my ear.
> 
> Grandson said "Yesssssss! Go, Gramma!" DD said "OMG! Too cute!"
> 
> But I'm not gonna get a nose ring.
> 
> If I can figure out how to post a picture, I will. Later.


 Oh my! I’m with the grandson. Go Gramma. Coloured hair is in. 
You really could be the cool and groovy grandma. :laugh:
That story is really cute. This is a common problem I see with older women but I don’t know enough about hair dye to help you. 

Ive got to admit that you’ve been a good sport about it though. 

Id love to see a pic though :yes:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Fiddlesticks. I don't have a clue how to post a picture


----------



## SeaBreeze

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Fiddlesticks. I don't have a clue how to post a picture



You can upload a photo from your computer by clicking on the "Insert Image" icon above your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  . Click on "From Computer", "Browse" to locate the image, "Open" and  "Upload".  To use a photo from another website, copy full URL of photo  (not webpage) , click on "Insert Image" icon, click on URL, copy and  paste.

 Another way to add a photo to your post is to click on "Go Advanced"  under the post, if you're not there already.  Then, below the post,  click on "Manage Attachments".  Click on "Add Files",  browse your  computer for the photo, open, and click on "Upload".  When it's  uploaded, click on "Insert Inline"...and it will go into the post you're  working on.

 You can also start a photo album, and upload the photo into that. Then  you can paste the copied BB code from the photo in your album into your  post.

 If your photos are bigger than 1024x768, they will be re-sized  automatically during the upload. After the automatic re-size, the file  size will be reduced below 300KB (most will be smaller than 200K). So,  you don't have to reduce the file size. But some photos can be very big,  you can save some upload time if you reduce them before the upload. 

To add a small photo from online to your post, right click it and copy, then right click and paste into your message.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Thanks. I'm gonna read this a couple of times to digest and comprehend it. When it comes to "computer literate" I'm "il-" so it'll take me a day or so. Don't laugh!


----------



## Keesha

That was nice of you Seabreeze. I thought about writing all of that out but got too lazy:laugh:
Take your time Georgia X. I’m not too swift when it comes to computers either. 
So did you keep the blue hair ?
Just curious. :shrug:


----------



## Furryanimal

Going nicely grey and due for its third and final trim of the year at the local barbers any day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Keesha, oh yeah! Keeping the blue hair until the spirit moves me to change it to something else. Maybe green for Christmas with a star shaved into the back!


----------



## Keesha

Furryanimal said:


> Going nicely grey and due for its third and final trim of the year at the local barbers any day.


Grey is distinguished looking. Very flattering on most men. 



GeorgiaXplant said:


> Keesha, oh yeah! Keeping the blue hair until the spirit moves me to change it to something else. Maybe green for Christmas with a star shaved into the back!



Oh you really ARE a special kind of unique. Way to go. No wonder your kids are saying “way to go grandma.”
Hey I’ve got colours of all types including green. The shaved star at the back sounds awesome. You could even add sparklies to it.


----------



## oldbeachgal

My hair is thick, dark blonde and mid-back length. I have been getting it weaved every 6 months or so, because the grey strands are coming in. However, I may stop getting the weaves since my hairdresser charged me $150 last time! In the winter, I wear it down, but out of my face and in the summer it's clipped up with a claw clip or pony tail. I like to keep the style simple. No fuss!


----------



## paxtonstafford

you mean.....skin.. unless your talking about my back chest etc


----------



## Pappy

I comb all 12 hairs over my head. :cool1:


----------



## MeAgain

Keesha said:


> Oh CeeCee. You sure are real pretty. Your hair is gorgeous.
> I agree that long hair is easy to care for.
> 
> I think blonde looks the nicest while transitioning to silver since gold and silver go so well together. It’s so important to get a hair stylist that listens and you like
> 
> I used to colour mine organically with henna and once I decided to grow out my colour I tweaked my colour by adding hibiscus so it was cherry cola red. I often wear it up or back with handmade hair accessories.
> Heres some before going grey and after going grey.
> 
> Since henna was such a long process and I had to do root touch ups every 10 days I decided to pack it in. Besides which once I saw my gorgeous silvers I fell in love with my natural colour. Not because silvers now in but because it’s an ‘earned’ Silver.
> I also love using those washable spray colours. They are super fun.
> View attachment 52467
> 
> View attachment 52468
> 
> View attachment 52469



That is neat. I never do anything with my hair but I like the way you do.
  Maybe I will try to later.


----------



## Keesha

Thanks MeAgain. I never used to do much with my hair before but now it’s so long and thick that I have to tie it up . It’s far easier than it looks. All you need to do is make a braid, roll it into a bun and put a stick or fork through it to keep it secure. 

It saves you hair getting tangled. Is perfect for when your hair is dirty and you don’t have time to wash it. It’s perfect for pinning up special hair treatments like oil or conditioner and really helps prevent hair from sun damage. 

If you need any help I’d be happy to help you. You have the perfect hair for it.


----------



## MeAgain

Keesha said:


> Thanks MeAgain. I never used to do much with my hair before but now it’s so long and thick that I have to tie it up . It’s far easier than it looks. All you need to do is make a braid, roll it into a bun and put a stick or fork through it to keep it secure.
> 
> It saves you hair getting tangled. Is perfect for when your hair is dirty and you don’t have time to wash it. It’s perfect for pinning up special hair treatments like oil or conditioner and really helps prevent hair from sun damage.
> 
> If you need any help I’d be happy to help you. You have the perfect hair for it.




I just roll mine up and pin it with bobbie pins or clasp. But your way looks nicer and more kept.


----------



## Pinky

It's nice to see all the different hairstyles here. Attractive bunch of women 

I've always alternated between longer hair and a blunt cut. I've kept it between shoulder length and blunt since letting it go salt & pepper. I get low lights now, as pure gray tends to make my skin look washed out. My low lights are more toward brown than black. This is how I'm wearing it now (not me, btw)


----------



## Keesha

I love that ‘pageboy look’ that’s cropped short at the back. 
It shows off the hair thickness so nicely and really is an attractive look especially for a salt and pepper colour. 
I bet it look fabulous on you and is easy to maintain. 
Maybe someday you’ll show us.


----------



## CeeCee

I don’t know if I posted this on here or not but this was a few months ago when I got it cut and highlighted.....


----------



## Keesha

That looks gorgeous  CeeCee. I have a bit of blonde hair envy. 
In my opinion, it’s the easiest colour to transition to grey and the woman who do so graciously. 
How often do you get your hair done?


----------



## CeeCee

Keesha said:


> That looks gorgeous  CeeCee. I have a bit of blonde hair envy.
> In my opinion, it’s the easiest colour to transition to grey and the woman who do so graciously.
> How often do you get your hair done?



Thanks....I envy your thick wavy hair!..mine is straight and thin.

Not often enough...that was before Thanksgiving.

Im overdo!  But since I do highlights and I always wear my hair clipped up, you really can’t tell too much.  

Ill probably get it done when i visit my daughter over my birthday and Easter....I always get it done there...never in Fresno.


----------



## Pinky

I'm Asian, and also have blonde hair envy, LOL! Oh, I see lots of young Asians with blonde hair, but it just doesn't suit our skin tone. However, in my 20's, I gave myself blonde highlights and it looked good. That's when my hair was long and silky.


----------



## Keesha

CeeCee said:


> Thanks....I envy your thick wavy hair!..mine is straight and thin.
> 
> Not often enough...that was before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Im overdo!  But since I do highlights and I always wear my hair clipped up, you really can’t tell too much.
> 
> Ill probably get it done when i visit my daughter over my birthday and Easter....I always get it done there...never in Fresno.


I guess the grass is always greener on the other side. I wear my hair either tied up or  tied back. Rarely is it worn down. It gets caught in too many things and gets too tangled.


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> I'm Asian, and also have blonde hair envy, LOL! Oh, I see lots of young Asians with blonde hair, but it just doesn't suit our skin tone. However, in my 20's, I gave myself blonde highlights and it looked good. That's when my hair was long and silky.



I’ve always thought blonde hair was over commercialized and still do. Most people at some point in their life want blonde hair. 
Most of my life I’ve never really envied blonde hair but while I was growing out my ‘glow in the dark ‘ cherry cola red hair into salt and pepper, I had SERIOUS blonde hair envy. 

There are a lot of young Asian women who are dying their hair blonde which is a shame because I think culturally Asian women have some of the nicest hair texture of all cultures.


----------



## Pinky

I rather miss having long hair, but it would cost too much to keep up the lowlights. I generally would wear it in a ponytail, bun or side braid when it was long.

My lowlights don't show up in my avatar, unfortunately.

I always admired blonde and red hair .. also auburn (my daughter's hair colour).


----------



## Keesha

Maybe when you decide to stop colouring you’ll grow it back long. 
Long hair is easily to care for than short styled hair. All you need is a proper clip; just twist the tail and clip.
 Super simple. My favourite hair colour is red which is why I use to colour it with henna but I do still have natural red streaks that show through the silver strands. I’m just glad I don’t have to do my roots every 10 days. That was a lot of work. Henna is a dry herb made into a mud like paste that sits on the hair for 4 to 8 hours.


----------



## Keesha

My mother’s hair is starting to get long again. Yesterday I miraculously convinced them that they need to start visiting and adding their names to various retirement homes. I let them know that if they don’t have a plan for how they’d like to spend their last years, then that choice could be taken from them. 

Every time I see my mom her hair at the back of her head is all stood up and is sticking out. Well I finally realized why. Her hair was filled with so many knots and tangles that it had all beehived at the back. It took me about 2 hours to detangle her hair and I had to do it in stages. 

Since I was taking them I asked my mom if she’d like some BLUE added to her hair. I told her we could look like twins and she really liked that. When she laughed I added that add least people will be able to tell that we are related. She agreed and was actually VERY receptive to the idea and while at the manor the amount of people that approached us about our hair and the uncanny resemblance was overwhelming and my mom was tickled pink. She looked so proud. She still introduces me to people as her brat daughter but I have to admit that the name fits cause I AM. I just have to tell people I do actually have a proper name. 

Anyway after brushing out all the matted mess I French braided it dnd adding just a hint of blue and it looked fabulous on her.

We both had matching dog paw hair clips too. It was a true bonding experience. 

Here is a picture of how it looked from behind


----------



## Trade

Pinky said:


> View attachment 63707



That is my favorite women's hair style. What is that called?


----------



## Lady

I think its called  a  Bob , i wear my hair short now ,


----------



## Pinky

Trade said:


> That is my favorite women's hair style. What is that called?



It's a blunt cut or bob, as Lady mentioned. I have my hair cut in different variations of
this style .. sometimes a bit longer, or a bit shorter.


----------



## Mollypops

In most of my photos my hair looks shorter than it actually is. My hair is actually down to close to my shoulders when I let it down, but most of the time I put it up in a messy poof and then let my bangs fall in the front.


----------



## Keesha

A messy poof meaning messy bun .
Right?
I love the messy bun look. 
Unfortunately my hair doesn’t do that look too well. 
By your avatar I bet you nail it Mollypops


----------



## Mollypops

Keesha said:


> A messy poof meaning messy bun .
> Right?
> I love the messy bun look.
> Unfortunately my hair doesn’t do that look too well.
> By your avatar I bet you nail it Mollypops


 Yes, the proper term is messy bun . With my hair up I feel so much cooler and I mean temperature wise.


----------



## Nozzle36

I was forced to wear my hair long when I was in grammar school - in braids that reached to my waist. When I moved to a different foster home and entered junior high, I had my hair cut medium length. When I graduated High School I thought to become a blond by peroxiding my hair. It turned a medium red instead. I decided I liked it and continued to color it until 2011 when Chemo made my hair disappear for a few weeks. When it grew back in, it did so in tightly curled ringlike curls like I had when I was 5 years old - except it was, of course gray. I'd grown tired of having to recolor it and liked the grey color, so I quit coloring it. The ringlets didn't last, but I do have naturally wavy hair, so most of the time I keep it pretty short and let it grow out for 6 months or so before heading back to "Super Cuts". I refer to it as my biannual haircut. It grows in waves that frame my face.


----------



## Keesha

Chemo therapy really does change people’s hair after the initial fallout. 
I’ve heard this from a few different people. 
Like yourself I ‘loved’ red hair and used natural henna to colour mine red but like you also, once I saw my shiny  silvers there was no turning back. I wanted my silver hair.


----------



## Keesha

Tonight I washed, conditioned and trimmed an inch off my ends to thicken them up. My hair isn’t quite at tailbone any more but just above. 
After my huge hairshed my hair needed a good trim. It feels so much better.


----------



## RadishRose

I wear my hair in a slightly layered bob now, with big bangs and a poufed crown. It used to be about shoulder length and I got so tired of the dragged down look. I feel perky now.

If I can't have Keesha's hair, then I ain't even playin'.☺


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha. I admire you for embracing the gray. 

I'm 56, with no gray, and have thick, naturally wavy, medium length dark hair (brunette), so for me allowing mine to grow as naturally as possible, enables me to enjoy carefree styling and maintenance. It lays beautifully with nothing in it and no help, but I do like wearing a hair-band and wear one often, because it suits me and keeps my hair looking neater... not so wavy and curly.

Put the hair-band in, and I'm good to go! Never have been one to fuss with my appearance.


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> I wear my hair in a slightly layered bob now, with big bangs and a poufed crown. It used to be about shoulder length and I got so tired of the dragged down look. I feel perky now.
> 
> If I can't have Keesha's hair, then I ain't even playin'.☺


Well that’s the hairstyle in your avatar so yes it’s real cute and suites you. Besides with the heat shorter hairs much cooler. That must have felt so liberating.


----------



## Lewkat

The way I've chopped it off, go figure.


----------



## MarciKS

I think I'm gonna buy me a new set of clippers and start doing this to my hair. May have to work up to it to get good at it.


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> Keesha. I admire you for embracing the gray.
> 
> I'm 56, with no gray, and have thick, naturally wavy, medium length dark hair (brunette), so for me allowing mine to grow as naturally as possible, enables me to enjoy carefree styling and maintenance. It lays beautifully with nothing in it and no help, but I do like wearing a hair-band and wear one often, because it suits me and keeps my hair looking neater... not so wavy and curly.
> 
> Put the hair-band in, and I'm good to go! Never have been one to fuss with my appearance.


I’m 60 with lots of grey but I have lots of auburn too which is natural red and the two toned look I think is attractive. Besides silver/grey is fashionable.

At a certain length ( bra strap length ) I enjoyed wearing it down but now I only wear it down after washing it like now. Most days my hairs in a braid or two together. It makes me feel safer.

Occasionally I wear a fancy bun for a sophisticated look but I love hair bands. That’s an attractive way to keep hair away from the face.

What colour is your hair?
Natural wavy curly hair is pretty


----------



## fancicoffee13

Mine is a short bob, colored with highlights.  Wanting it medium length.  New style.


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> I think I'm gonna buy me a new set of clippers and start doing this to my hair. May have to work up to it to get good at it.


You’ll catch on quick enough ,  save money and be able to create your own hairstyle instead of relying on others. It’s awesome . You’ll love it.


----------



## MarciKS

I've been wearing mine short for like a year now. I have been unable and wary of going to the hairdresser so the other night I took the clippers to it. Different than what that gal did in the video on post #157. It didn't come out too bad. I can wear it in public and I got a couple compliments on it today. I'd post a picture but, it looks awful now cuz of the hairnet I had on all day.

Oh yeah, I do not color it. It is going grey. Debating on coloring it but, it's a pain.


----------



## Keesha

It IS a pain to colour especially when you have a lot of grey. I had to henna my hair every 10 days and it got to be too much work and giving it up was so liberating. I was no longer a prisoner to being pretentious and embraced it gratefully


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> I’m 60 with lots of grey but I have lots of auburn two with is natural red and the two toned look I think is attractive. Besides silver/grey is fashionable.
> 
> At a certain length ( bra strap length ) I enjoyed wearing it down but now I only wear it down after washing it like now. Most days my hairs in a braid or two together. It makes me feel safer.
> 
> Occasionally I wear a fancy bun for a sophisticated look but I love hair bands. That’s an attractive way to keep hair away from the face.
> 
> What colour is your hair?
> Natural wavy curly hair is pretty


Love fancy buns and braids and hair bands.

The two-toned look you speak of sounds very pretty! Love auburn highlighted hair!

My hair is dark brown, not chocolate brown but more dark chocolate brown, and if I put hair product in such as curl enhancing gel or style, my hair looks almost black.

I used to wear my hair much longer when I was in my teens, but have slowly moved to shorter styles in the last 20 years. I'd love to go short, not spikey short, just shorter, but I don't have the courage, at least not yet, and with dear husband being dead-set against it, it does me no justice in finding the confidence to try something new.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> It IS a pain to colour especially when you have a lot of grey. I had to henna my hair every 10 days and it got to be too much work and giving it up was so liberating. I was no longer a prisoner to being pretentious and embraced it gratefully


The most common cause of hair loss related to hair-dyeing is physical weakening of the hair shaft by disruption of the protein backbone. Hair dyes that lighten hair from its natural colour are the most disruptive, as they contain high volumes of peroxide.

I promised myself that when or if I ever do start going gray, I'm going au-naturel. No dyeing, no nothing. I'm going to embrace it.


----------



## MarciKS

I've been taking care of my own hair for the most part for some time now. I think it's stupid to pay $15 for them to trim off an inch. And if they gotta do anything more than blow it dry it's another $15 just to plug the curling iron in. Screw that. Five minutes of growing a pair and I had a new haircut. It's a little off but honestly doesn't look much worse than what the hairdresser does. I think if I get the new clipper with the 1 in. trimmer I can do this easily.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> Grey is distinguished looking. Very flattering on most men.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you really ARE a special kind of unique. Way to go. No wonder your kids are saying “way to go grandma.”
> Hey I’ve got colours of all types including green. The shaved star at the back sounds awesome. You could even add sparklies to it. View attachment 57521View attachment 57522View attachment 57524View attachment 57525


Wow, you have beautiful hair, Keesha!


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> Love fancy buns and braids and hair bands.
> 
> The two-toned look you speak of sounds very pretty! Love auburn highlighted hair!
> 
> My hair is dark brown, not chocolate brown but more dark chocolate brown, and if I put hair product in such as curl enhancing gel or style, my hair looks almost black.
> 
> I used to wear my hair much longer when I was in my teens, but have slowly moved to shorter styles in the last 20 years. I'd love to go short, not spikey short, just shorter, but I don't have the courage, at least not yet., and my husband is dead against it, so that does me no justice in finding the confidence to try something new.


Most guys like long hair. My husband didn’t want me trimming off an inch. 
I actually love those short sassy spikey hair do’s look so cute on other people and I’m not one of them. I’ve got too many cow licks that stick out everywhere. And oddly enough I have an unusual curl pattern that needs length to curl. With longer hair i get ringlets but when my hair short my hair isn’t curly any more but only wavy. 

I don’t have any recent pictures of my hair since I’m on my old phone but I have one which still shows some henna. I now have no henna colour.
Right now I can’t upload any pics but I’ll try tomorrow. I wish I could see your hair


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow, you have beautiful hair, Keesha!


Thank you


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> Most guys like long hair. My husband didn’t want me trimming off an inch.
> I actually love those short sassy spikey hair do’s look so cute on other people and I’m not one of them. I’ve got too many cow licks that stick out everywhere. And oddly enough I have an unusual curl pattern that needs length to curl. With longer hair i get ringlets but when my hair short my hair isn’t curly any more but only wavy.
> 
> I don’t have any recent pictures of my hair since I’m on my old phone but I have one which still shows some henna. I now have no henna colour.
> Right now I can’t upload any pics but I’ll try tomorrow. I wish I could see your hair


I am trying so hard to climb out of my shell, so am hoping in due time I'll post one. 

I admire and envy those like yourself who seem so comfortable with. 

I have a friend who I've known since my high-school days, and she's always worn her hair shorter, with a little more length on top, and aside from her being super-duper pretty, her hair is dark with red highlights, and I just love it, yet my husband says she looks like a boy.


----------



## Marie5656

*I always wear mine short. Like in my profile pic.  It is so very thin and fine that if I try to grow it long it looks awful.  I just got a cut a couple weeks back, and feel great,  This is me a few days before my recent cut.

*


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> I am trying so hard to climb out of my shell, so am hoping in due time I'll post one.
> 
> I admire and envy those like yourself who seem so comfortable with.
> 
> I have a friend who I've known since my high-school days, and she's always worn her hair shorter, with a little more length on top, and aside from her being super-duper pretty, her hair is dark with red highlights, and I just love it, yet my husband says she looks like a boy.


Oddly it’s one thing I like about myself. 
My old neighbour who used to live down the road has natural blonde hair that’s going grey and it short and sassy and super cute. She washes it with purple shampoo so her blonde doesn’t go brassy and it leaves her hair a soft shade of lavender. I personally love it but my husband doesn’t. He likes long hair too. Men are funny.


----------



## Keesha

Yes you suite short hair Maria. 
Isn’t it nice getting a cut ?
A bet you feel much better


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> Oddly it’s one thing I like about myself.
> My old neighbour who used to live down the road has natural blonde hair that’s going grey and it short and sassy and super cute. She washes it with purple shampoo so her blonde doesn’t go brassy and it leaves her hair a soft shade of lavender. I personally love it but my husband doesn’t. He likes long hair too. Men are funny.


Yes, that's it, short and sassy! That's what I wanted to say in my last post but I couldn't spit the words out! LOL!


----------



## MarciKS

Marie5656 said:


> *I always wear mine short. Like in my profile pic.  It is so very thin and fine that if I try to grow it long it looks awful.  I just got a cut a couple weeks back, and feel great,  This is me a few days before my recent cut.
> 
> View attachment 111739*


Mine is the same way Marie.


----------



## Marie5656

MarciKS said:


> Mine is the same way Marie.


Mine got damaged from way too many perms when I was younger. (Thanks, mom).  My mom wanted her only girl to look like Shirly Temple.  I came out with perfectly straight hair. She started perming it when I was still young.  And I got regular perms until I was in my late 20s. Then When my hair started changing, I stopped the perms.  To late.  That is also why I won't color it.


----------



## MarciKS

Marie5656 said:


> Mine got damaged from way too many perms when I was younger. (Thanks, mom).  My mom wanted her only girl to look like Shirly Temple.  I came out with perfectly straight hair. She started perming it when I was still young.  And I got regular perms until I was in my late 20s. Then When my hair started changing, I stopped the perms.  To late.  That is also why I won't color it.


I inherited mine from my father. Then after my hysterectomy it thinned a little more.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Marie5656 said:


> Mine got damaged from way too many perms when I was younger. (Thanks, mom).  My mom wanted her only girl to look like Shirly Temple.  I came out with perfectly straight hair. She started perming it when I was still young.  And I got regular perms until I was in my late 20s. Then When my hair started changing, I stopped the perms.  To late.  That is also why I won't color it.


Oh, Marie... I remember those old perms! Not only were they harsh on ones hair, they stunk to high heaven! I remember the ammonia in them would waft through the house and smell for days, burning at your nose and eyes.


----------



## mlh

mine is long and grey.


----------



## Keesha

mlh said:


> mine is long and grey.


Beautiful! How long is it?
Is it straight , wavy or curly ?


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, Marie... I remember those old perms! Not only were they harsh on ones hair, they stunk to high heaven! I remember the ammonia in them would waft through the house and smell for days, burning at your nose and eyes.


I’ve never had a perm but my brother did


----------



## Keesha

Must sleep!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> I’ve never had a perm but my brother did


I remember a few guys getting perms in school and they so corney! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> Must sleep!


Okay, goodnight, Keesha! So nice chatting!


----------



## mlh

Keesha said:


> Beautiful! How long is it?
> Is it straight , wavy or curly ?


it is straight and about half way down my back. the hair stylist tried to talk me into getting fringe but, i did not want any.


----------



## MarciKS

G'night Keesha


----------



## MickaC

@Keesha   Sleep well. See you tomorrow


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember a few guys getting perms in school and they so corney! ROFLMAO!


The funniest thing is he asked my mom to do it and she’d never done a perm in her life and my brother originally had straight. When she permed his hair it not only curled it to resemble an SOS/ Brillo pad but it coloured it so it looked more reddish . His hair was originally dark brown so when I first saw it I cracked up laughing. To this day I feel so bad for laughing it him cause you could tell he hated it and there was nothing he could do about it. I just couldn’t believe he wanted a perm. Too bad I don’t have a picture.  Just kidding. 

It’s surprising what a difference one inch makes to coarse curly hair. It feels so much healthier. Yayyy! Cause I hate straggly long hair. I even like my braids to have thick ends.  Its that OCD thing


----------



## Barbiegirl

Hi Keesha, glad your hair feels healthier after that trim. I've got fine, curly hair and taking an inch off definitely makes a  difference. I wear mine in a basic shoulder length bob but it still needs that regular maintenance cut.


----------



## PamfromTx

Hard to tell, not much hair left; it's been thinning for many years.  Hehehehe...


----------



## hellomimi

My hair is thick as ever, it's now up to my collar bone. It's easy to manage, I can do a high ponytail or just let it hang loose. My nephews and nieces say "lockdown" hairstyle looks good on me.


----------



## Pinky

I'm not comfortable enough yet with going to the hairdresser, though both my older sisters recently went. They had their hair blow-dried, which I thought wasn't being done. 

My hair is thick, and grows fast. The humidity makes my head hot. It's shoulder-length right now. I like it in a shorter blunt-cut or bob.


----------



## JudyB

I'm waiting for my hair to grow back, after cancer treatments, so i have an option as to how i can wear my hair. lol  Unlike some of you lucky gals, my hair grows really, really sloooow.   P.S. Hence the "cap with hair" i'm wearing in my pic.  Thank goodness for THAT option!


----------



## Gaer

Very long, thick, wild, wavy and free.  Usually wear it over one shoulder.


----------



## Em in Ohio

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 52478
> 
> I didnt have much hair as a baby....my style hasn't changed that much, lol...except I'm thinner, I was a chunky monkey.


We share hair, though mine in light brown and (like my mother) I apparently won't ever turn grey.  I have wisps that fly away every time I move.  I used homemade super-spray to hold it in place while working, now it's lots of clips and scrunchies - all baby sized!  Gathered up in a pony tail, it doesn't amount to much!  After a radical haircut, it is finally growing out and rests in the hollow of my collar bone (unless there is a one mile per hour breeze!).


----------



## AmberTea

I am full grey BUT about three years ago began putting in some Brown/ Carmel foils.
I have enjoyed the change, and although I love my grey and wore it 12 years, I like
blending in some browns. Wear it short, and it is naturally curly.


----------



## Aunt Marg

JudyB said:


> I'm waiting for my hair to grow back, after cancer treatments, so i have an option as to how i can wear my hair. lol  Unlike some of you lucky gals, my hair grows really, really sloooow.  P.S. Hence the "cap with hair" i'm wearing in my pic. Thank goodness for THAT option!


Sending positive and healing thoughts your way, Judy.


----------



## Keesha

My hair is super thick and grows fairly fast. I got my husband to take a picture of it but it’s not down but tied back and in two braids. I finally got rid of all the henna parts. Yayy
We were canoeing at the time ; taken July 1st / last Wednesday


----------



## charry

I have my hair like my Ava....my..natural colour is strawberry blonde, but I have golden and bleach highlights .......


----------



## charry

Pinky said:


> I'm not comfortable enough yet with going to the hairdresser, though both my older sisters recently went. They had their hair blow-dried, which I thought wasn't being done.
> 
> My hair is thick, and grows fast. The humidity makes my head hot. It's shoulder-length right now. I like it in a shorter blunt-cut or bob.


 
Blow drying isn’t allowed here, and you have to wash your own hair before they will cut it, 
And no colour and tints until August..............she will cut my husbands hair, at home but no beards trimmed.until August......


----------



## Keesha

charry said:


> I have my hair like my Ava....my..natural colour is strawberry blonde, but I have golden and bleach highlights .......


That’s a lovely colour. Blondes transition so nicely into silver/ grey. 
The two tones go so well together. 
Gold/Silver


----------



## charry

Keesha said:


> That’s a lovely colour. Blondes transition so nicely into silver/ grey.
> The two tones go so well together.
> Gold/Silver



Yes I agree Keesha.....I’m waiting for my grey hair to appear lol   Will save me money  !


----------



## MickaC

Nothing fancy with me.....short hair for me, for a lot of years.
Have had long hair many times, half way down my back, very wavy when long, traded in long hair for shorter hair......the older i got, the shorter it gets......maintain a short wedge style......now, grey,white, the odd touch of light brown still left.
Routine is shower, wash hair, brush in place, takes a minute to brush style, gel if i'm going somewhere. Style for more than a minute...too long. LOL.
In teen years, bleached blonde......decided to go back to my own color when tired of blonde, colored over bleach.......had GREEN hair for a while. 
Colored a couple of times to cover grey.....gave that up.....i am lucky, i do have very nice thick hair.


----------



## Pinky

charry said:


> Blow drying isn’t allowed here, and you have to wash your own hair before they will cut it,
> And no colour and tints until August..............she will cut my husbands hair, at home but no beards trimmed.until August......


My nephew's wife has longer blonde hair. Whatever she had done, took 5 hrs! They sent her home with wet hair. I was surprised that both my sisters hairdressers blow-dried theirs.

I think a more cautious approach is wiser.


----------



## Keesha

charry said:


> Yes I agree Keesha.....I’m waiting for my grey hair to appear lol   Will save me money  !


I’d been colouring my own hair with henna that I didn’t realize how silver I was going until my roots started really clashing with my cherry cola  red hair. When it got to be too much work and the colour didn’t really suite me any more I boldly grew it out but it wasn’t easy. I got plenty of those “ Oh you poor woman” looks. 

I’ve got friends who have blonde hair and blending those with their natural colour just looks great.

My greyest hair is the top layer. Some people have it the opposite. Chunky streaks are super fun especially if you are bold enough to experiment with fun colours like pink, purple, turquoise or blue. Just one bold streak is so much fun especially when it easily washes out.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Keesha said:


> Tell us about your hair?
> 
> Do you colour it?
> Is it long or short?
> Easy to care for?


----------



## MickaC

@Keesha     How strikingly attractive you are......beautiful hairstyle/color.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Keesha said:


> During the COVID-19 outbreak when it first got started, I wore my hair short and not colored.  When the salons opened back up, I now wear a short Bob, colored and frosted.  Got the works done!
> Tell us about your hair?
> 
> Do you colour it?
> Is it long or short?
> Easy to care for?


----------



## Keesha

MickaC said:


> @Keesha     How strikingly attractive you are......beautiful hairstyle/color.


The above picture isn’t me. That’s an actress. I was just showing how colour really shows up on silver so can be super fun but thanks anyway. My hairs pretty long. Lol


----------



## MarciKS

Back when I colored my hair when it first started to grey, the hair coloring processed lighter on the grey so it looked like I had natural highlights.


----------



## MickaC

@ Keesha   If i would have thought first, and remember your picture a few posts ago, i wouldn't be embarrassed now.
Beautiful hair.....and i'm sure beautiful features to go with the hair.


----------



## Keesha

MickaC said:


> @ Keesha   If i would have thought first, and remember your picture a few posts ago, i wouldn't be embarrassed now.
> Beautiful hair.....and i'm sure beautiful features to go with the hair.


Ahh shucks.  Thank you


----------



## charry

Keesha said:


> The above picture isn’t me. That’s an actress. I was just showing how colour really shows up on silver so can be super fun but thanks anyway. My hairs pretty long. Lol



That’s helen Mirren isn’t it ?


----------



## Keesha

charry said:


> That’s helen Mirren isn’t it ?


Yes it is.


----------



## Lewkat

Since my hair is very fine (like the silk on a corn cob), I have been wearing it very short since it turned white.  It is much easier to handle and looks neat instead of it blowing all over the place or hanging in my face.  During this lock down I had bought the thinning shears and barber scissors which I have used on my own.  Not too bad a job for having done it in the blind.  Wash and wear hair.  Love that part of it most of all.


----------



## MarciKS

You should see the neighbor lady's hair. LOL! I saw it yesterday & it's like bush country.


----------



## JudyB

Aunt Marg said:


> Sending positive and healing thoughts your way, Judy.


Sorry, i haven't been on here in awhile.  Thank you so much for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Lewkat

On my head.


----------



## SeaBreeze

JudyB said:


> Sorry, i haven't been on here in awhile.  Thank you so much for your kind thoughts.


Good to see you again Judy, hope you're doing well.


----------



## Marie5656

*On my head usually.   LOL. I always keep mine pretty short and close cropped. It is very fine and thin, so thay is the way it looks best.*


----------



## Keesha

Lewkat said:


> On my head.


Huh? Hair related or otherwise?


----------



## Pepper

JudyB said:


> I'm waiting for my hair to grow back, after cancer treatments, so i have an option as to how i can wear my hair. lol  Unlike some of you lucky gals, my hair grows really, really sloooow.   P.S. Hence the "cap with hair" i'm wearing in my pic.  Thank goodness for THAT option!


This is a topic I know well, although I never lost the hair on my head, although strangely I did on legs & armpits.  That was a convenience, actually.  ((JudyB)) from one survivor to another with


----------



## gennie

Short, clean and brushed.


----------



## Pinky

Blunt cut or just brushing the shoulders is how I wear it. It's longer than that now, but being thick hair, it's warm at this time of year. I'm just waiting to feel more comfortable about visiting the hairdresser.


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> Blunt cut or just brushing the shoulders is how I wear it. It's longer than that now, but being thick hair, it's warm at this time of year. I'm just waiting to feel more comfortable about visiting the hairdresser.


My hairs fairly thick too and IS very warm in this weather but I only wear my hair down once a week and that’s after  I wash it. All other times it’s tied back or tied up so it’s off my shoulders, face and neck and can’t get caught on anything. If you lived closer I’d get you some pretty hair toys to keep it up off your face , neck and shoulders. Those claw clips they sell @ the dollar stores work great though. I use them when bathing or showering to keep my hair up and they hold very well.

It’s understandable that you’d want to wait to feel more comfortable about hairdressers. I felt the similar about getting my dogs groomed. Lol. It’s a whole new world we are living in. It feels weird but it’s our new reality.


----------



## JudyB

Pepper said:


> This is a topic I know well, although I never lost the hair on my head, although strangely I did on legs & armpits.  That was a convenience, actually.  ((JudyB)) from one survivor to another with


Hi Pepper!  Well i'm sorry it's something you know at all, but glad you're hangin' in there!   Yes i am happy to be able to say...from one survivor to another with


----------



## JudyB

SeaBreeze said:


> Good to see you again Judy, hope you're doing well.


Thank you, good to be back here!  Yes doing very well.


----------



## Keesha

JudyB said:


> Hi Pepper!  Well i'm sorry it's something you know at all, but glad you're hangin' in there!   Yes i am happy to be able to say...from one survivor to another with


How long is your hair now? 
Do you still wear the cap everywhere?
Has your hair changed any? My mother in law says her post cancer hair is very different than before she had it. She said her hair is coarser and has more texture.


----------



## JudyB

Keesha said:


> How long is your hair now?
> Do you still wear the cap everywhere?
> Has your hair changed any? My mother in law says her post cancer hair is very different than before she had it. She said her hair is coarser and has more texture.


It's still pretty short, neck length i guess.  I've actually "graduated" to different head wear. My old (and some new) baseball caps and beanies etc but not the "cap with hair" now.  Let me explain...even before i was diagnosed with cancer, i had hair loss...top of head.  But because my hair was longer it was easily covered with my hairstyle.  Nobody knew unless i told them.  Sooo, until it gets longer i still have to wear something and it's usually a cap.  No i don't feel any change in my hair really, except it's a lot grayer. lol   But when it got a little longer i dyed it back to the blond i had for a lot of years.  Now just waiting for it to get long enough so i don't *need* any headwear.   My best to your Mother-in-law.


----------



## Keesha

Full neck length is actually a substantial amount of growth and colouring it  a colour you are familiar with which makes you more comfortable is a good idea. Plus blonde and grey go so nicely together.
I bet it looks pretty nice and wish you the best with your health and hair journey. ❤


----------



## JudyB

Keesha said:


> Full neck length is actually a substantial amount of growth and colouring it  a colour you are familiar with which makes you more comfortable is a good idea. Plus blonde and grey go so nicely together.
> I bet it looks pretty nice and wish you the best with your health and hair journey. ❤


Thank you, Keesha!  Yeah i've colored my hair for a lot of years, i was happy when i finally had enough to color.  Hey i'm just happy to be alive!  Take care, stay well. ❤


----------



## MarciKS

I actually work with ladies who have hair but they wear wigs... Don't ask me why. LOL


----------



## JudyB

MarciKS said:


> I actually work with ladies who have hair but they wear wigs... Don't ask me why. LOL


lol  Wow, they don't know how lucky they are. Yeah me and wigs didn't get along.  It's a nice option for those that like them though.


----------



## MarciKS

JudyB said:


> lol  Wow, they don't know how lucky they are. Yeah me and wigs didn't get along.  It's a nice option for those that like them though.


What do you mean you didn't get along with them?


----------



## JudyB

MarciKS said:


> What do you mean you didn't get along with them?


lol  Sorry i just meant i tried them, didn't like them.  That's why i went to the "cap with hair".  Loved the cap!


----------



## MarciKS

I think wigs would be fun.


----------



## JudyB

MarciKS said:


> I think wigs would be fun.


Then you should try them.  I didn't care for them, at all.  But a lot of people do, as you know.


----------



## MarciKS

Why didn't you like them?


----------



## fmdog44

Which ones?


----------



## Keesha

JudyB said:


> Then you should try them.  I didn't care for them, at all.  But a lot of people do, as you know.


I would hate to wear a wig too. My neighbour has hair and wears all sorts of wigs. At first I couldn’t figure out how she was sporting so many different styles until one day I realized that she was wearing wigs. I guess I don’t get it either because she has nice hair but to each their own.


----------



## asp3

I've got a fairly normal men's haircut parted on my left.  I usually dye it black because my wife likes it that way and I'm in a position at work where it's better to look younger than older.  However since I haven't had to go into the office in months I've been letting it group out grey.


----------



## JustBonee

2020 hairstyles ....


----------



## Keesha

Hahaha. Pics of quarantine hair.


----------



## Pinky

I don't think short hair is an "old lady" thing, nor do I think long hair is a "young woman" thing. It all comes down to what suits one's face, what feels comfortable and ease of care for many of us. 

We should find the positive in other women's choices - not tear them down.


----------



## MickaC

I wear my hair short now.
Had my last cut beginning of November, and i thought i'd try a little bit of a longer version of my style cut.
Well, didn't take long till i decided i didn't like it that way.
So, my next cut was for January 13.
Guess i wasn't thinking, my cut appointment was cancelled because of lockdown..
I'm totally hating the length........now because of the restrictions again......only one hairdresser, one c, phustomer, in salon at one time.......my cut is down for FEBRUARY 19. CRAP !!!!!!!!!  
That makes over 3 months for a cut.... not my thing.

So, drivers photos are done every 5 years........guess what.......mine is due beginning of February.
So, the mug shots are......no eye glasses, no jackets, no smiling......the only thing missing are the inmate numbers at the bottom of the photo.

What a striking mug shot this will be.

THANKS COVID.


----------



## hollydolly

@MickaC ...same here for the hair...we had no salons open all summer, then I finally  got my hair cut in November ,we've been in lockdown ever since.. and no signs of us re-opening until Easter at the very earliest... which will be 6 months


----------



## MarciKS

I've been doing just fine with my barber clippers. I'm glad I took the initiative to learn. They have more than pd for themselves already. Plus it's still amusing when folks tell me my hair looks cute and ask me who my hairdresser is. *Giggles*


----------



## fancicoffee13

I ordered one of those messy buns so I can put my hair up in that.  Never done that before and want to try it.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Pinky said:


> I don't think short hair is an "old lady" thing, nor do I think long hair is a "young woman" thing. It all comes down to what suits one's face, what feels comfortable and ease of care for many of us.
> 
> We should find the positive in other women's choices - not tear them down.


I agree totally!  I had short hair, up and over the ears, and now it is almost touching my shoulders.  I like the change, not having to get a trim every month.  Plus, I am trying out this long hair and loving it.  Might as well until the salons are open again.  I might not want a short cut anymore.  lol


----------



## fancicoffee13

JudyB said:


> Then you should try them.  I didn't care for them, at all.  But a lot of people do, as you know.


Wigs are fun.  I bought one when my hair was at that odd length stage.  Loved it.  There are all sorts of "pieces" you can buy to add to your present hair.  Like messy buns, longer pieces, etc.  Just go in and look at all they have!


----------



## Keesha

fancicoffee13 said:


> I ordered one of those messy buns so I can put my hair up in that.  Never done that before and want to try it.





fancicoffee13 said:


> I agree totally!  I had short hair, up and over the ears, and now it is almost touching my shoulders.  I like the change, not having to get a trim every month.  Plus, I am trying out this long hair and loving it.  Might as well until the salons are open again.  I might not want a short cut anymore.  lol


Once you get used to long hair , you’ll find that it’s far easier to take care of than shorter hair. You brush it and put it up or pin it back and don’t have to worry about getting a cut and style so will save a bunch of money. Plus there’s some really classy looking buns and hair accessories available. You might even want to make your own. It’s super simple and fun.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Since I have to cover my hair when I'm in public, I got sick of having to fiddle with it, only to cover up whatever "do" I had. My hair used to be shoulder length and very thick.  I began to get thinning hair at the crown perhaps due to over processing with chemicals. So after trying braids and twists when I stopped perming my hair, I finally decided to cut it real short. My hair was actually shorter than my husband's hair.  And he kept his neatly trimmed. It's so much easier to care for now and I feel much freer! I never have dyed my hair and actually looked forward to it turning white (or silver). Some spots in the back are still black however.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Short, salt and pepper, thick, natural curly so it pretty much takes care of it self


----------



## peramangkelder

I wear my hair long now and it has become more silvery grey the older I get
I have been going grey since my mid twenties and it runs in the family
I wear it long because when we were kids my mother would continually have my sister and my hair
cut into short back and sides which we hated....we vowed we would grow it when we became teens
We have long puffball hair now but she still colours it and her hair has become thinner with the colouring
When my hair is wet it is puffball hair....you know natural untidy ringlets
I do straighten my hair with a heated brush called a Dafni....works well and leaves my hair slightly wavy


----------



## Dana

I usually wear my hair shoulder length or when the mood takes me a pixie cut. However, during lockdown. I had a go at it myself and managed a short bob. To my surprise hubby said it suited me, so that's going to be my stye for a while!


----------



## Keesha

Dana said:


> I usually wear my hair shoulder length or when the mood takes me a pixie cut. However, during lockdown. I had a go at it myself and managed a short bob. To my surprise hubby said it suited me, so that's going to be my stye for a while!


I really like the latest style in bobs where the back is shorter than the front and accentuates the thickness of the hair. That’s a really nice style. It’s great that your husband likes it.


----------



## Jeweltea

I wear my hair short and have for many years. My hair is very thick and heavy and wavy. I can't stand the way it looks and feels if it gets long. We bought some clippers when the pandemic started and my husband has been cutting it. It actually looks about the same as when the hairdresser cut it.


----------



## Ruthanne

I have been a natural blond most of my life and when I got much older my hair turned a dingy color.  At this point it's a few inches past my shoulders and I really want to get it cut shorter for the summer.


----------



## hollydolly

I usually just have my hair straight.. but when I go to the salon I get waves put in just using the dryer 

This was pre-lockdown ( our salons open up again tomorrow..wooohoo)


----------



## Ruthanne

I forgot to add that I color my hair now a little bit darker than what my original color was and I also like to make it  other shades of blond at times and sometimes a lighter shade of red or reddish blond.  I also usually wear it straight but occasionally I will curl it with curlers.


----------



## Pappy

All 5 strands...comb over..


----------



## Pinky

We are in another lock-down, but when it's lifted, I must get to the hairdresser.
My hair has gotten so long .. like when I was in my teens. It's making me feel too warm.
I wear it straight, but will be getting a  chin length blunt-cut or bob.


----------



## Keesha

peramangkelder said:


> I wear my hair long now and it has become more silvery grey the older I get
> I have been going grey since my mid twenties and it runs in the family
> I wear it long because when we were kids my mother would continually have my sister and my hair
> cut into short back and sides which we hated....we vowed we would grow it when we became teens
> We have long puffball hair now but she still colours it and her hair has become thinner with the colouring
> When my hair is wet it is puffball hair....you know natural untidy ringlets
> I do straighten my hair with a heated brush called a Dafni....works well and leaves my hair slightly wavy


If you were to let your hair dry naturally and then brush it with a regular hair brush, would it look something like this?


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> We are in another lock-down, but when it's lifted, I must get to the hairdresser.
> My hair has gotten so long .. like when I was in my teens. It's making me feel too warm.
> I wear it straight, but will be getting a  chin length blunt-cut or bob.


I wonder how long this lock down is on for. 
Do you straighten your hair also?
Is your hair naturally curly. It doesn’t look to be from your pictures but I could be wrong.


----------



## Pinky

Keesha said:


> I wonder how long this lock down is on for.
> Do you straighten your hair also?
> Is your hair naturally curly. It doesn’t look to be from your pictures but I could be wrong.


My hair is straight, except for the front that has a natural wave .. I use a straightener on my fringe/bangs.

As far as I know, we were told this lock-down is for 4 weeks.


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> My hair is straight, except for the front that has a natural wave .. I use a straightener on my fringe/bangs.
> 
> As far as I know, we were told this lock-down is for 4 weeks.


A bob would  look really cute on you. 
Do you ever wear your long hair up by twirling it around and sticking a pencil through it?


----------



## toffee

i have always coloured my hair --i wear it in a pony tail some days -
but long most days, i have blonde hair with added hi -lites .. just shoulder length/


----------



## Pinky

Keesha said:


> A bob would  look really cute on you.
> Do you ever wear your long hair up by twirling it around and sticking a pencil through it?


I used to wear it in a high pony tail or bun, but not anymore. I find it less hassle to care for when it's shorter. Now that the humidity levels are rising, the hair tends to get frizzy. Thank goodness for straighteners!


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> I used to wear it in a high pony tail or bun, but not anymore. I find it less hassle to care for when it's shorter. Now that the humidity levels are rising, the hair tends to get frizzy. Thank goodness for straighteners!


I’ve never tried a straightener but my hair gets frizzy in humid weather which is why I usually have it in a braid or two at the back. Sometimes I keep it up but it’s not comfortable in the car, or sitting down in general if you are leaning back. 
I wish my hair suited a bob. They sure are cute.


----------



## peramangkelder

Keesha said:


> If you were to let your hair dry naturally and then brush it with a regular hair brush, would it look something like this?
> View attachment 159249


Yes but it can be hard to get a brush through my hair....ouch!!!!


----------



## Keesha

peramangkelder said:


> Yes but it can be hard to get a brush through my hair....ouch!!!!


Mine too. I’ve got to use a special brush or a wide tooth comb. I’ve never tried straightening my hair but I can make it wavy fairly easily.


----------



## Jules

Short & grey.  I gave up colouring in mid 60s.  Best decision for freedom.  In normal times I’d be getting it cut every 5-6 weeks; it is thick and grows fast.  During Covid times, it’s still cut at about 6 weeks - with the thinning shears.  I do a crappy job, so there’s no tip needed, other than to maybe stop doing it myself.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Keesha

SetWave said:


> View attachment 159329


My husband does the exact same thing. 
It suites him.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> Short & grey.  I gave up colouring in mid 60s.  Best decision for freedom.  In normal times I’d be getting it cut every 5-6 weeks; it is thick and grows fast.  During Covid times, it’s still cut at about 6 weeks - with the thinning shears.  I do a crappy job, so there’s no tip needed, other than to maybe stop doing it myself.


How do you figure that not coloring hair is best for freedom? I just don't get what you're talking about.


----------



## Jules

Ruthanne said:


> How do you figure that not coloring hair is best for freedom? I just don't get what you're talking about.


I’m no longer tied to having to get to the hairdressers to get it done as the roots show up.  That’s freedom in my vocabulary.


----------



## Keesha

Not colouring my hair


Jules said:


> Short & grey.  I gave up colouring in mid 60s.  Best decision for freedom.  In normal times I’d be getting it cut every 5-6 weeks; it is thick and grows fast.  During Covid times, it’s still cut at about 6 weeks - with the thinning shears.  I do a crappy job, so there’s no tip needed, other than to maybe stop doing it myself.


At most I was 6 so certainly wasn’t colouring. Most colouring I had was light shades of henna which is a natural substance that colours reddish orange. When I decided to go a deeper cherry cola colour, my decremation line was startling since I had gone so grey. It was very liberating to stop needing to colour my roots every 10 days.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> I’m no longer tied to having to get to the hairdressers to get it done as the roots show up.  That’s freedom in my vocabulary.


Oh okay.  I color mine at home whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> Oh okay.  I color mine at home whenever I feel like it.


Nothing wrong with that. We all do what works for us. What colour do you use and what is your natural colour?


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> Nothing wrong with that. We all do what works for us. What colour do you use and what is your natural colour?


I color it a shade of blonde or reddish blonde.  My natural color is pale blonde.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> I color it a shade of blonde or reddish blonde.  My natural color is pale blonde.


Nice. I bet it’s nice and shiny. I have to admit that I miss the extra shine a good colour leaves. Henna was great at giving strength and shine to my hair. In some ways I miss it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> Nice. I bet it’s nice and shiny. I have to admit that I miss the extra shine a good colour leaves. Henna was great at giving strength and shine to my hair. In some ways I miss it.


Yes, it usually comes out nice...I just keep procrastinating doing it...  and it's really simple....doesn't take long and I'm always glad after doing it.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, it usually comes out nice...I just keep procrastinating doing it...  and it's really simple....doesn't take long and I'm always glad after doing it.


That’s how I was when i hennaed my hair. I’d have to make the henna paste, let it sit for hours then apply it to my hair and let it sit for hours again but afterwards my hair felt great. I was always glad I did it. Nothing wrong with pampering ourselves


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> That’s how I was when i hennaed my hair. I’d have to make the henna paste, let it sit for hours then apply it to my hair and let it sit for hours again but afterwards my hair felt great. I was always glad I did it. Nothing wrong with pampering ourselves


I bought some hair color not too long ago and it came with 3 boxes for a pretty low price.  I just now separated the boxes and am going to make a plan to color my hair _sooner_ than later....I procrastinate with everything these days but always feel better when I get things done.


----------



## PamfromTx

I bought a box of hair color about a year ago and never used it.  With my luck, if I use it... my hair will fall off.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I bought a box of hair color about a year ago and never used it.  With my luck, if I use it... my hair will fall off.


I know what you mean, I don't think they come with an expiration date listed on them.  That's why I'm throwing some out and bought some new hair coloring.


----------



## RnR

My latest style is DRAB. Would love to smash the mirrors at my place LOL and turn the clocks back a few years.


----------



## Chris21E

Lost to totally White hair, since  trying to be in the work force a bit longer, will keep it at medium Brown and shoulder length....


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> I bought some hair color not too long ago and it came with 3 boxes for a pretty low price.  I just now separated the boxes and am going to make a plan to color my hair _sooner_ than later....I procrastinate with everything these days but always feel better when I get things done.


Good for you. I bet it will give you a psychological lift. I always feel better after spending time pampering myself and hope you do too. Let us know how it went.


----------



## Keesha

Chris21E said:


> Lost to totally White hair, since  trying to be in the work force a bit longer, will keep it at medium Brown and shoulder length....


Your natural colour is totally white?
That would be so cool. You could colour part of your hair blue, pink, purple, teal with temporary colours and the colour would be so bold.
You could rock your hair colour.


----------



## Chris21E

Keesha said:


> Your natural colour is totally white?
> That would be so cool. You could colour part of your hair blue, pink, purple, teal with temporary colours and the colour would be so bold.
> You could rock your hair color.



Yes totally White, the worse part is my eyebrows look like they are half gone, half white the other dark brown. I might try different colors, it already looks like Golden high light...


----------



## Keesha

Chris21E said:


> Yes totally White, the worse part is my eyebrows look like they are half gone, half white the other dark brown. I might try different colors, it already looks like Golden high light...


You know, you might really like adding your own colour streak to match whatever you are wearing. It’s super fun, super in style and washes right out. With your eyebrows you could use waterproof mascara. That’s what I use. Brush them upwards with a bit of mascara and problem solved.


----------



## Chris21E

Keesha said:


> You know, you might really like adding your own colour streak to match whatever you are wearing. It’s super fun, super in style and washes right out. With your eyebrows you could use waterproof mascara. That’s what I use. Brush them upwards with a bit of mascara and problem solved.



Great idea...


----------



## Keesha

Chris21E said:


> Great idea...


So what colour have you considered?
Purple? Blue? Teal?


----------



## Chris21E

Keesha said:


> So what colour have you considered?
> Purple? Blue? Teal?



Blue and green...


----------



## Keesha

Chris21E said:


> Blue and green...


Nice. I’ve got blue and green. I’ve never worn the two together but I have worn pink & purple as well as purple & blue.

I bet that’s going to look fabulous. Do you get L’Oréal temporary form colours? They work great. First shampoo they wash right out . Their colours last and are beautifully vibrant. You’ll love them.


----------



## Chris21E

Keesha said:


> Nice. I’ve got blue and green. I’ve never worn the two together but I have worn pink & purple as well as purple & blue.
> 
> I bet that’s going to look fabulous. Do you get L’Oréal temporary form colours? They work great. First shampoo they wash right out . Their colours last and are beautifully vibrant. You’ll love them.



Wow...sounds beautiful usually I put Green ribbons in my hair


----------



## Keesha

Chris21E said:


> Wow...sounds beautiful usually I put Green ribbons in my hair


A couple of bold streaks would look amazing especially with green and / or blue clothing AND nail polish.  I love doing girly stuff like this. It’s so fun.


----------



## Chris21E

Keesha said:


> A couple of bold streaks would look amazing especially with green and/or blue clothing AND nail polish.  I love doing girly stuff like this. It’s so fun.



I agree...need to go to the costume stores for ideas or fabric stores that have a bling section


----------



## Keesha

Chris21E said:


> I agree...need to go to the costume stores for ideas or fabric stores that have a bling section


Do you know how to sew?


----------



## Chris21E

Keesha said:


> Do you know how to sew?



Yes a bit and have a wonderful sewing machine...
Sorry I got distracted playing a silly game on my phone...one is word relax the other a wood block puzzle... Thank you for the hair ideas, Rest well.

PS since my hair is white the color I use, brown, has given me gold highlights its cool


----------



## Della

My hair looks pretty much like it does in my avatar, long, layered and scraggly.  I've shed about half of it since I had Covid.


----------



## Keesha

Della said:


> My hair looks pretty much like it does in my avatar, long, layered and scraggly.  I've shed about half of it since I had Covid.


I’m sorry you got Covid and lost 1/2 your hair. 
Hopefully your  hair will grow back but more importantly is that you are still here with us.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Straight from the scalp


----------



## Keesha

Mr. Ed said:


> Straight from the scalp


The question isn’t ‘how do you grow your hair?’


----------



## SetWave

Shaved clean like Mister Clean.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Keesha said:


> The question isn’t ‘how do you grow your hair


Question for men and women. Do you or will you wear a hairpiece, if you experience hair loss?


----------



## Mr. Ed

Started growing my hair long at the start of COVID, it's coming along nicely. I comb my hair straight back behind my ears, but it usually falls forward. Hair color is whitish blond.


----------



## katlupe

Mr. Ed said:


> Question for men and women. Do you or will you wear a hairpiece, if you experience hair loss?


I would use hair extensions and hopefully blend them in with my hair left.


----------



## katlupe

I have always grown it long and straight. Having it at various lengths through the years. The last time I went to my hairdresser she layered it really nice around my face and thinned it out a bit. I am going to keep it that way. I have it just above my shoulders but I will be making an appointment soon and she cuts it shorter than that since it grows so fast.


----------



## Keesha

Mr. Ed said:


> Question for men and women. Do you or will you wear a hairpiece, if you experience hair loss?


Oh. I’m sorry. I did not see that question. You are currently growing yours long. I remember now. 
Check.  Does it ever get in the way?


----------



## Keesha

katlupe said:


> I have always grown it long and straight. Having it at various lengths through the years. The last time I went to my hairdresser she layered it really nice around my face and thinned it out a bit. I am going to keep it that way. I have it just above my shoulders but I will be making an appointment soon and she cuts it shorter than that since it grows so fast.


Your hair sounds lovely. I even straight haired people. If I put layers in my hair, I’d have cow licks every where but when I get older, that’s what I’ll do. Lol 
I like the red hair in your avatar. My hair was once that colour.


----------



## katlupe

Keesha said:


> Your hair sounds lovely. I even straight haired people. If I put layers in my hair, I’d have cow licks every where but when I get older, that’s what I’ll do. Lol
> I like the red hair in your avatar. My hair was once that colour.


Thank you! I colored my hair dark auburn since I was 13. My mom made me get my hair cut. Just to try something different she said. I hated it and wore a scarf to school for weeks. At that time we lived in FL and everyone was coloring their hair blonde. I saw one girl who did her hair auburn and I got the idea to want to do that color instead. My mom let me to compensate for me hating my short hair. I have done it ever since. I tried to let it go gray, but it looked dull and I did not have a lot of gray anyway. So I am coloring it again but a reddish brown. This coming month I will start having my hairdresser do it for me so maybe a bit more red in it than the box one. I will see.


----------



## Keesha

katlupe said:


> Thank you! I colored my hair dark auburn since I was 13. My mom made me get my hair cut. Just to try something different she said. I hated it and wore a scarf to school for weeks. At that time we lived in FL and everyone was coloring their hair blonde. I saw one girl who did her hair auburn and I got the idea to want to do that color instead. My mom let me to compensate for me hating my short hair. I have done it ever since. I tried to let it go gray, but it looked dull and I did not have a lot of gray anyway. So I am coloring it again but a reddish brown. This coming month I will start having my hairdresser do it for me so maybe a bit more red in it than the box one. I will see.


Oh good for you. Truth be told, I miss my red hair. You lucky gal. At least your mom was reasonable. Wow and at age 13! That’s actually very cool. At age 13 the only wild and crazy thing I did was cut my long blondish hair into a shirt layered shag and I LOVED it. I was instantly a brunette and had a super easy cut to care for. Possibly close to what yours is now. Someday I’ll get that cut back again.

That’s a great plan. Have your hairdresser do it. 
You are doing good katlupe. You have a good hairdresser whom you like and a care worker you like caring for you soon. Good stuff. You are a smart one.


----------



## katlupe

Thank you Keesha! I think I got smarter as I got older. Brains come with age! lol


----------



## Keesha

katlupe said:


> Thank you Keesha! I think I got smarter as I got older. Brains come with age! lol


Yes ....that wisdom thing. 
I get spurts of that every once in a while. 
Today I might trim my hair. It could use a good trim.


----------



## fmdog44

Went to my barber first time in 12 months. They were closed for two months. Haircut price is now $18.75


----------



## Ruthanne

I haven't gone to a hair salon yet to get my hair cut.  I still  don't know if it's safe enough.


----------



## Keesha

fmdog44 said:


> Went to my barber first time in 12 months. They were closed for two months. Haircut price is now $18.75


Is that a lot for a man’s haircut? Cut, style & blowdry? Lol 
I know women’s who pay hundreds of dollars every 6 weeks. Luckily I’m not one of them. The only money I spend on my hair is good shampoo and conditioner along with a good comb & brush.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> Is that a lot for a man’s haircut?
> I know women’s who pay hundreds of dollars every 6 weeks. Luckily I’m not one of them. The only money I spend on my hair is good shampoo and conditioner along with a good comb & brush.


My husband pays $20


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband pays $20


That seems reasonable to me but so does $18.75. In fact, I think it’s pretty good.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> That seems reasonable to me but so does $18.75. In fact, I think it’s pretty good.


I think it's fair as well.


----------



## Ladybj

At this stage in my life ANYTHING GOES...and I am still cute


----------



## Keesha

Aunt Marg said:


> I think it's fair as well.


Men get better prices for hair care services than women but that should be expected. Their hair care is generally easier. Not many men wear long dyed hair that needs curling every morning. 
Women are generally more particular about their hair.


----------



## Keesha

I guess you don’t pay much either Marg since you curl your hair yourself.


----------



## Ruthanne

@Keesha So, do you know if it's safe yet to get a haircut--I don't know what that wide eyed icon means anymore.....


----------



## Jules

Keesha said:


> That seems reasonable to me but so does $18.75. In fact, I think it’s pretty good.


That’s about what my husband pays at a real barber shop.  Since Covid he felt sorry for them being so long without work, he’s become a big tipper.  $15.  . I’m not disagreeing with it, just shocked.  



Ruthanne said:


> @Keesha So, do you know if it's safe yet to get a haircut--I don't know what that wide eyed icon means anymore.....


If the shops are open in your state, you can go.  I go for the very first appointment in the morning.  It tends to be more quiet then too.  Ruth Anne, I’d suggest you walk past your shop and see how they’re doing things.  If it’s too busy, find some other place or keep waiting.  

We both wear masks and they only use every other chair.  

In normal times, the maximum time between trims would be 6 weeks.  After this last cut, it’ll be more like 12 - 14. It’s _short_.  It’s not the best style for me, but I’m content to not go too often.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> That’s about what my husband pays at a real barber shop.  Since Covid he felt sorry for them being so long without work, he’s become a big tipper.  $15.  . I’m not disagreeing with it, just shocked.
> 
> 
> If the shops are open in your state, you can go.  I go for the very first appointment in the morning.  It tends to be more quiet then too.  Ruth Anne, I’d suggest you walk past your shop and see how they’re doing things.  If it’s too busy, find some other place or keep waiting.
> 
> We both wear masks and they only use every other chair.
> 
> In normal times, the maximum time between trims would be 6 weeks.  After this last cut, it’ll be more like 12 - 14. It’s _short_.  It’s not the best style for me, but I’m content to not go too often.


Thanks for your reply.  I am going to try what you said.  I think I will get mine cut shorter this time, too, so I don't have to go again for quite awhile.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> @Keesha So, do you know if it's safe yet to get a haircut--I don't know what that wide eyed icon means anymore.....


Lol.... Sorry. The wide eyed doesn’t really mean anything.  I have no idea how safe going to your hairdresser is. I was more posting fun of the ‘no haircut’ phrase. It’s not really a big deal. I’m merely being a goof. I don’t go to salons. My hair is down to my butt. The very idea of walking into a salon isn’t something I’d consider so I’m not the one to ask. I’m glad you took Jules advice. Her advice sounds reasonable. Good luck with your haircut. It must be driving you nuts. When I was younger with short hair, I remember that feeling all too well. Lol


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> Lol.... Sorry. The wide eyed doesn’t really mean anything.  I have no idea how safe going to your hairdresser is. I was more posting fun of the ‘no haircut’ phrase. It’s not really a big deal. I’m merely being a goof. I don’t go to salons. My hair is down to my butt. The very idea of walking into a salon isn’t something I’d consider so I’m not the one to ask. I’m glad you took Jules advice. Her advice sounds reasonable. Good luck with your haircut. It must be driving you nuts. When I was younger with short hair, I remember that feeling all too well. Lol


Thanks for your reply @Keesha


----------

